# Uriah's spinning hook kick



## rframe (May 2, 2013)

I dont watch this show, but have seen various clips... just came across this one a few days ago and have watched it several times.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful timing. They say it's the strike you don't see coming that knocks you out. This is a perfect illustration.


----------



## Drose427 (May 2, 2013)

We talked about this in class not long before it happened..It was near perfect kick, but the guy dropped his hands, ever so slightly, he just went to block the wrong thing, and didnt realize what was gonna happen till it connected. I couldnt imagine the fear Uriah must have felt after.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 3, 2013)

Drose427 said:


> We talked about this in class not long before it happened..It was near perfect kick, but the guy dropped his hands, ever so slightly, he just went to block the wrong thing, and didnt realize what was gonna happen till it connected. I couldnt imagine the fear Uriah must have felt after.



For the defense, its the hip rotation that needs to be watched. As soon as that hip starts to spin you have to move somewhere fast. I'm not saying its the best choice, but mine would be immediately straight down, all the way to the floor with a low spinning leg sweep to his supporting leg.

This was one of my favorite counters vs. head hunters:

[video=youtube_share;tX3YjBIRv2g]http://youtu.be/tX3YjBIRv2g[/video]


----------



## Mauthos (May 3, 2013)

To be fair, I have watched most of TUF17 and Uriah definitely deserved his place in the final.  Even though the spinning hook kick is a superb knock out, I personally think his right punch that knock out Bubba in 38 secs (I think) of the first round is even more impressive, considering Bubba couldn't move for a while afterward.

As Dana stated in that show, you want to cheer for Uriah, but his knock outs are that nasty that you feel bad doing so.

Plus he also managed to win from the bottom (which is fairly unusual in the UFC) by striking enough that his opponent covered up and allowed Uriah to flip him, take his back and ground and pound for the win.  All 4 of his fights to get into the final resulted in his opponents having a trip to the hospital to be checked out.

I think Uriah will be one to watch.


----------



## Cyriacus (May 3, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> For the defense, its the hip rotation that needs to be watched. As soon as that hip starts to spin you have to move somewhere fast. I'm not saying its the best choice, but mine would be immediately straight down, all the way to the floor with a low spinning leg sweep to his supporting leg.
> 
> This was one of my favorite counters vs. head hunters:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tX3YjBIRv2g]http://youtu.be/tX3YjBIRv2g[/video]



Optionally, you can rush forward and just grapple the guy. The issue in my mind is the moment of indecision.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 5, 2013)

Jack Slack has a nice breakdown of how Hall set up the kick here:  http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...any-chance-that-he-is-the-next-anderson-silva


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 5, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Jack Slack has a nice breakdown of how Hall set up the kick here:  http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...any-chance-that-he-is-the-next-anderson-silva



Yep, with six seconds left in the round (at 0:14 in the video clip), he falls for the feint jab.


----------

